# If Noctua had made a GPU Cooler...



## TheDeeGee (Sep 18, 2019)

Noctified my GTX 1070 Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3 

Fans are the Noctua NF-A9 FLX hooked up to a Lamptron FC5 V3 Fan Controller running at 900 RPM. So far the Temps have peaked at 44C during gaming with +135 on the Core and +500 on the Memory.

From where i sit the setup is inaudible.


----------



## R00kie (Sep 18, 2019)

I can only imagine the flex on the PCB without that bracket...


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 18, 2019)

You need to match the case by covering it in beige corduroy. ...Nice...


----------



## HenrySomeone (Sep 18, 2019)

This should be in the Oxford dictionary under Overkill!  Still, as a big silence enthusiast myself, I understand the motive...


----------



## TheDeeGee (Sep 18, 2019)

gdallsk said:


> I can only imagine the flex on the PCB without that bracket...


Ye, without the bracket it's quite a sad day for the GPU... It will sag atleast 1 CM.

It's perfectly level now.


----------



## bug (Sep 18, 2019)

Is that CPU fan pulling hot air from the GPU or just pushing hot air towards it?


----------



## TheDeeGee (Sep 18, 2019)

Incase someone wonders how the fans are attached.

Blue = Cooler Fins
Purple = Fans

I basically used one end of a Zip Tie as a nut, it gave me the cleanest look for mounting.

The only bulky thing dangling on the cooler is the 3-Way Y-Splitter for the Fans, but i have a closed case so i don't really care.








bug said:


> Is that CPU fan pulling hot air from the GPU or just pushing hot air towards it?


It somewhat is, but i tried both ways and i get better results with this setup.

The way it's mounted now dumps heat out of the case more quickly.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 18, 2019)

Excellent choice for case fans the Noctua S12A are among the best case fans today, they push a lot of airflow


----------



## bug (Sep 18, 2019)

TheDeeGee said:


> It somewhat is, but i tried both ways and i get better results with this setup.
> 
> The way it's mounted now dumps heat out of the case more quickly.


Interesting.


----------



## Vario (Sep 18, 2019)

I have a similar setup with a 140mm Yate Loon zip tied on a Arctic Mono Plus mounted to my 1060 6GB and temperatures usually sit at 50*C peak.


----------



## jaggerwild (Sep 18, 2019)

I love it, them fans aint cheap either, props for the effort and the step up. "Necessity is the mother of all invention" , you sir stepped it up!!!! I thought for sure I was gonna see a CPU cooler strapped to a GPU.....That gives me an ideal for my Chiller on a GPU(EVIL GRIN!)


----------



## jormungand (Sep 18, 2019)

gj lol  you got it NOCTIFIED!!!! LMAO


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 19, 2019)

TheDeeGee said:


> Incase someone wonders how the fans are attached.
> 
> Blue = Cooler Fins
> Purple = Fans
> ...


Man, why didn't I ever think of that? Gonna start using this technique.

Starting with my media server's CPU fan.


----------



## HTC (Sep 19, 2019)

How long until AIBs start using designs which incorporate standard 92mm fans instead of the flimsy up to 15mm fans they usually ship the cards with?

The only drawback i see is this would make the cards use @ least 2.5 slots, possibly even 3 slots thick, instead of the usual 2 slots thickness.

@ OP: out of curiosity, what were your original temps and what speeds did the GPU get with the previous GPU cooling setup VS this one?


----------



## TheDeeGee (Sep 19, 2019)

HTC said:


> How long until AIBs start using designs which incorporate standard 92mm fans instead of the flimsy up to 15mm fans they usually ship the cards with?
> 
> The only drawback i see is this would make the cards use @ least 2.5 slots, possibly even 3 slots thick, instead of the usual 2 slots thickness.
> 
> @ OP: out of curiosity, what were your original temps and what speeds did the GPU get with the previous GPU cooling setup VS this one?


It's actually 3,5 Slots right now 

My Temp with the standard Arctic Fans was 52C @ 1020 RPM, yesterday the Noctua Fans peaked at 45C @ 900 RPM. Though i had to reapply Thermal Paste (Noctua NT-H1, which was applied previously as well), which may or may not made a difference.

The reason i wanted to get rid of the Arctic Fans is because of a "hum" i heared. They're really just cheap fans and only 12MM thick or something.


----------



## Vario (Sep 19, 2019)

TheDeeGee said:


> It's actually 3,5 Slots right now
> 
> My Temp with the standard Arctic Fans was 52C @ 1020 RPM, yesterday the Noctua Fans peaked at 45C @ 900 RPM. Though i had to reapply Thermal Paste (Noctua NT-H1, which was applied previously as well), which may or may not made a difference.
> 
> The reason i wanted to get rid of the Arctic Fans is because of a "hum" i heared. They're really just cheap fans and only 12MM thick or something.


With the Mono Plus it started rattling because I have the fan impellor facing up (I have an inverted design case), and it started killing the cheap bearing.  It started making a dead bearing noise.  The default Arctic fans are junky.  The Arctic heatsinks are actually well designed though despite their flimsy appearance, they definitely perform really well.  I was seeing a peak of 75 with the default Zotac single fan heatsink before I switched to the Arctic and have seen it hit 50*C peak now.  I used a 140 Yate because they can withstand the impeller facing up without any issues since its actually an industrial fan out of a power supply with a robust dual ball bearing design, the extra size blows air around the circuit board.

Your Noctua fans look a lot more attractive than my setup .


----------



## HTC (Sep 19, 2019)

TheDeeGee said:


> *It's actually 3,5 Slots right now *
> 
> My Temp with the standard Arctic Fans was 52C @ 1020 RPM, yesterday the Noctua Fans peaked at 45C @ 900 RPM. Though i had to reapply Thermal Paste (Noctua NT-H1, which was applied previously as well), which may or may not made a difference.
> 
> The reason i wanted to get rid of the Arctic Fans is because of a "hum" i heared. They're really just cheap fans and only 12MM thick or something.



That's because the cooler is not made specifically for the card in question.

Basically, all manufacturers need to do is to raise the height of the shroud to accommodate the thickness of the standard fan as well as the fan's connection: should be able to support 3 or 4 pin connectors, like those on motherboards.

To swap fans, remove the top shroud, replace fans and close it again: no need to "strip the card naked". Done this way, i'd expect "standard GPU card thickness" to be 2.5 slots, with the occasional 0.5 extra thick card here and there.

EDIT

Or you could make one of these ...


----------



## TheDeeGee (Nov 2, 2021)

Same card still _(who would have thought)_, but a different theme now


----------



## pf100 (Dec 16, 2021)

That's one of the best looking setups I've ever seen.


----------



## purecain (Dec 17, 2021)

Nice Build. Looks bang on.


----------

